
2020-06-02 – Snowflake Computing Major Feature Announcement - randypitcherii
https://www.snowflake.com/blog/snowflakes-product-innovations-for-2020/
======
randypitcherii
I'm a heavy user of the Snowflake data warehouse and was surprised to see no
one was discussing today's announcements on HN. Some big stuff was announced
today!

